

Security Company Builds Unhackable Version of Windows - cdvonstinkpot
http://news.softpedia.com/news/security-company-builds-unhackable-version-of-windows-488653.shtml

======
stephengillie
> _Basically, this operating can block any zero-day attack, the founder says,
> thanks to the operating system randomizing all memory, which means that the
> hacker cannot target the computer memory and compromise the data stored on
> the drives._

Isn't this already a feature of modern OSes with Address Space Randomization?

Also, how does randomizing the location of each item in memory prevent a
malicious executable from installing a malicious service that installs a
malicious registry entry to prevent its own uninstall?

